# Need Idiot Proof Pie Crust



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have been drafted into service for Thanksgiving. My task is pies, one apple and one pumpkin. I can't remember ever baking a pie. I need an idiot proof crust. In my library I have Baking With Julia, Nick Malgieri's How to Bake, Maida Heater's Pies and Tarts (OK, I want to bake pies), and Shirley Corriher's Cookwise. Any one have any experience with recipes in any of these tomes or have a fool proof crust of their own? My girlfriend's kids are depending on you


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

The one in Baking with Julia is pretty idiot-proof. I tried it several times during this past very hot and humid summer. The recipe seems really strange and wet because you dump in so much water but it works. I was having a really hard time with my usual pie crust recipe because of the heat, but this recipe came together easily and the results were flakier.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

The dough recipe from Leslie Mackee (sp?  ) is pretty easy and her apple tart is really really good. Nick Malgieri's Pasta Frolla is pretty fool proof as well, also in Baking with Julia.

Happy baking Kyle! :lips:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Get your hands on Martha Stewart's Pies and Tarts (or maybe someone could post it for you). Her pumpkin pie is very very good!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Uh oh Kimmie.. you said the M S words. Prepare for trouble


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Kyle, check out Isabelle's French pie crust recipe on this thread:

French Pie Crust

If I can make an edible crust, anyone can.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I know what you mean, Risa.

I wish her personality was as good as her food!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Who am I to question the tried and true recipe of a ChefTalk compatriot? Isa's first and then Baking with Julia!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thumbs up for Isa! :bounce:


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Baking with Julia's is very good. The baker's % I use:
100 % pastry flour
33.3 % butter
33.3 % shortening
2 % salt
33.3 % ice cold water
Using 1/2 butter 1/2 crisco retains the shape of your crimped edge much better, the flavor is great and very flaky.
Have fun with those pies!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

So If I wanted 2 bottoms and one top I might use -

15 Oz. Pastry Flour
5 Oz. Butter
5 Oz. Crisco
5 Oz. Ice Water
.3 Oz salt 

?


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Kyle, I'm not exactly sure on the yield of your recipe since I make pie dough in such large batches and keep them in frozen disks in the freezer. According to your recipe, it should yield you about 3-10 oz. pieces which I think would be enough for what you need. Leftovers could always be used for decorations on top of the pies.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Kyle, 

If you're planning to do a double crust pie, go with the Baking With Julia recipe. If you're making a single crust tart, then used the recipe I gave to Nancy. If you hate to roll dough, you can grate the French dough right into a mould. 


Check on page 31 in Baking With Julia, that's the recipe I used. Six ounces butter and 11 ounces shortening. 


Avoid dough made only with shortening, doesn't taste too good and it's harder to handle. 


One way to make sure you get your dough from the counter top into the pie plate in one piece, is to roll it between two sheets of waxed paper. Don't be afraid to use flour when you start rolling, you don't want to have the dough too sticky. 


I do have Martha's pie book, she has pumpkin and apple pie recipes. There is brown sugar pumpkin pie, golden maple pumpkin pie and sugar pumpkin molasses pie. Should mention Nancy Silverton has a pumpkin sweet potato pie recipe in Pastries From La Brea. 

For apple pie, there is tarte Tatin, and three variation on the regular apple pie. 


I usually get Cortland for my pie. I will add about 1/3 - 1/2 cup sugar, lots of cinnamon, a touch of nutmeg and a pinch of all spice and ginger. No flour or other thickening agent in the pie.


----------

